# Skin Irritations please help!!!



## babygarcia (Mar 7, 2012)

I have added pictures. I am looking for how to help her at home I am working on getting her to the vet. This doggie is my world and I appreciate everyones helpMy 4 year old pitbull "baby" has many pimple-like bumps on her legs and feet both front and back. Can anyone help me by telling me what it is and/or what I can do to help her. I've tried washing her daily and changing her food but nothing seems to work. Please help!!! Thanks!!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

When and what did you change her food too? When was the last time she saw a vet?
Post pics of the bumps.


----------



## babygarcia (Mar 7, 2012)

We started feeding her Pedigree healthy skin and coat but that didn't help. The last time we took her to the vet it was for an ear infection that I can't seem to clear up but that then led to the skin irritation. I unfortunately don't have any pictures right now. When I took her to the vet the jerk dr said the bumps were caner.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Pedigree is crap food. 
Slowly switch her to something grain free and chicken free, in about 30 days that will rule out most food allergy possabilities.
For the ears, get either Zymox Otic or use PK's home remedy of 1 part hydrogen peroxide 1 part rubbing alcohol and 1 part apple cider vinegar. flush ears 3 Xs per day for 3 days 2 Xs per day for 3 days and 1 X per day for 3 days. She'll smell like salad dressing but it'll clear her up. Zymox also makes a shampoo and conditioner that helps with environmental allergies. Keep a wash cloth handy and wipe her feet every time she comes in from outside. Also, make sure you don't have ant piles all over your yard that she may be walking through. Try all of these things and one is bound to work. Good luck.


----------



## babygarcia (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you so much I will try that!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Sounds like allergies and find a new vet  get her off pedigree as Ecko said and get her on grain free food like taste of the wild, blue buffalo wilderness or something compatible. Supplement her food with fish oils for omega 3 and post up a picture so we can better see what's going on


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Sounds like allergies and find a new vet  get her off pedigree as Ecko said and get her on grain free food like taste of the wild, blue buffalo wilderness or something compatible. Supplement her food with fish oils for omega 3 and post up a picture so we can better see what's going on


:goodpost:
Fish Oil is a good suppliment. Good call. Ecko gets those every other day. It's automatic so I always forget that I give them. LOL!


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Definitely find a new vet. If she has secondary infections going on from the skin issues, she may need some antibiotics before it will clear up. Switching her food is a good start and will help prevent future flare ups.
Pics would help immensely=)


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

the fish oil helps...bella also recommend a malesab shampoo that helped, and i found the a cortisone cream, or in other cases and anti fungal cream could help, sooth and reduce the scratching.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

mypitgia said:


> the fish oil helps...bella also recommend a malesab shampoo that helped, and i found the a cortisone cream, or in other cases and anti fungal cream could help, sooth and reduce the scratching.


It is best to try and find the cause first, then to alleviate the symptoms. Plus all of those creams could make her sick if she ingests them. My dog eats his feet all of the time so I could never use anything topical on him ever.


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

your right i usually put them on top of her head or on her neck... places she can't lick. I am not saying to do this instead of going to the vet there may be an infection, I just know that from my experience with the vet that my girls itching it primarily cause by allergies which lead to yeast infections, and was told by the vet to try a flucanazole or other anti fungal creams and it has worked to clear it up in between the malesab baths, during bad flare ups.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

mypitgia said:


> the fish oil helps...bella also recommend a malesab shampoo that helped.


Yes I did  is your girl doing better?

OP, if your dog is itchy i highly recommend the malseb shampoo


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Yes I did  is your girl doing better?
> 
> OP, if your dog is itchy i highly recommend the malseb shampoo


yes much better we had one bad flare up when the weather changed but she is looking great again


----------



## babygarcia (Mar 7, 2012)

_Thank you so much for your help. As you can see I have added photos. They are not the best but I am doing what I can with what I have. Like I added before I love my doggies more than anything else in the world and I don't have the resources I would like to have to help her but I am doing what I can with what I have. Again thank you all very much!!!_


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

She needs antibiotics ASAP! looks like a bacterial infection you can order fish flex 500 mg. Its about $35 total with shipping. She looks miserable! I'm going to private message you! Your dog needs serious help and a vet like yesterday.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

She also could have mange and needs a skin scraping from the vet to determine that. If you don't treat her like now then she is only going to get worse.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

That's more then just her feet. 
She needs a skin scraping for sure. Looks like really bad untreated mange. Cross your fingers and see a vet ASAP. Then after you get the results let us know and we'll be able to help you more from there.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

WOW that's a horrible case of Mange, She needs the vet as soon as possible I know that it might not be financially ok for you right now, but you need to make an arrangement with a vet for a payment plan, that does not look like allergies to me. Its looks like untreated mange that is growing and growing. I am no vet though, when was the last time she has gone? But based off the pictures I have researched for my boy (who has some mange) this looks like a classic case that has been left untreated their entire life. Good luck, please go to a vet ASAP. and please keep us updated!


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Mange....listen to what everyone else has said.


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

looks like demodex....hopefully anyway, but its pretty far along get her to a vet asap, prob gonna need a month or two of ivermectin once a week....looks like my chow mix dog, make sure they do multiple scraping those look crusty and the mites may be layers deep.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

looks like mange and possible staff infection on top of that. She needs to see a vet ASAP. No point trying to play guessing games with things like this you can make things so much worse playing lets find a cure. Find out what is wrong 1st then work on fixing and eliminating the problem.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I would even say if you had to choose between paying for a scraping or having enough to get the meds to address the issue, go with the meds. My dog had a slight case the 4th vet I took him to noticed. He put him on Revolution, a Heartworm, flea monthly medicine It also helps other mites and mange. My boy had a wonderful reaction to it after just 3 months it was gone. He did not have a bad case, just some raised hair ridges that resembled a shelf on his forehead and bumps on his elbow. He wrinkle head went away, and now its back. Didn't realize it because he has such thick hair. It was caught before he started to have hair loss or it form around his eyes and ears like your pup. I didn't do a scraping because my vet said there was no need, he had treated many cases of mange throughout his 60 year practice. Since you don't like your current vet, Call around to different vet's and and ask them if they have seen cases of mange, then get your dog in there ASAP so your dog can start feeling better.


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

^^^agreed try and find a vet that specializes in dermatology that's what I did and the results were tremendous


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

The easiest way you can get that dog on a balanced diet .. rice, raw meat and veggies if you have the time .. OR Frozen Bil Jac fed baseball sized portions, two of them twice a day or one three times a day..  IVERMECTIN found at feed stores its indigestible, that should clear that up..some dogs need a does of ivermectin everyday the rest of their life. Some just unitil 2wks after it clears up; its allergies or mange and allergies can cause stress which allows mange to take hold easier. Mange has two types demodec and sarcoptic which is scabies. The later has a more indepth cleaning process hope its not that.

and yes find a good vet.. the best are usually women who grew up on farms so check the small towns around you.


----------



## ladyluck145 (Mar 1, 2012)

I agree with many of the replies I read. Find a new vet as soon as possible! That way you can find out exactly what is going on with your baby. Pedigree is _beyond_ horibble. Grain-free is definitely the way to go. Try to find a quality food with a primary ingredient like duck, salmon or venison. I cannot say anything about a raw diet -- never tried that for my dog.

It seems like a lot of pits have really bad allergies. I have my dog eating a venison and potato dog food and give her supplements. Like EckoMac, I use Zymox products for my dogs ears and skin. Most recently, we used the Zymox enzymatic shampoo and conditioning rinse. The enzymes and vitamins in the shampoo and conditioner are A+. Very soothing to my girl's skin! I have also used Zymox ear products for her which are really good. Of course, my dog goes to the vet for exams, vaccinations, dental, etc. Honestly, I save so much money now that I am not having to run to the vet every few weeks for antibiotics, prescription ear treatment products, prednisone, etc.

It's a balance. Once you discover the right combo of food, supplements, and care products for your dog --- you will both be much happier.


----------

